# Be glad this guy aint running for president



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone ever watch Carlos Mencia? His little "didit didda"(stupid motion he does)

That totally fits to this guy, and thankfully he ain't running for president, but can't believe he's in freakin gov't office, see the people who run this country:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20827350/?gt1=10357


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahaha, you're right. Quackers.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Seems crazy at first glance, but see the point that he is trying to make. Frivolous lawsuits are a problem. Have you heard about the judge in Washington (I think that's where it was) who sued a dry cleaner for something like 6 million for losing his pants. I think that's the point this God lawsuit is trying to make.

What really bothers me is people trying to enact legislation regarding how people wear their clothes (baggy pants in particular). That is a crowd with waaaay to much time on thier hands!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I seen that, think Gov't is overstepping their boundaries on that one, the baggy pants issue. What defines baggy is legal and unlegal? Think id like to be the first to live on Mars please.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great point mrmoby, in my school, the "Liberals and their rules over everyone" have now told me in the dress code that im not allowed to wear sleeveless shirts, the shirts we wear have to have sleeves, which is so stupid.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

WTF?!? is that guy stupid? sueing god? how do you sue god? is he on crack? it goes to show how stupid people can be.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Perhaps they are gonna deduct it from his payroll check lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats the whole point Ice. He is showing how easy it is to file a law suit against any one for any reason no matter how silly. I think the guy has made a very good point....maybe went just a tad extreme, but hey, if it gets the point across.


----------

